# Schools



## pasturesnew (Sep 7, 2007)

so whilst looking at School options, we have checked out K International School, well there website for a start, we may not go down the Intl route but from what we have read K International looks pretty professional, indeed no less than the larger, more established and more expensive Intl Schools. 

Anyone with feedback on K International, good or bad greatly appreciated...


----------



## joestone (Aug 4, 2010)

pasturesnew said:


> so whilst looking at School options, we have checked out K International School, well there website for a start, we may not go down the Intl route but from what we have read K International looks pretty professional, indeed no less than the larger, more established and more expensive Intl Schools.
> 
> Anyone with feedback on K International, good or bad greatly appreciated...


Hi, my son has been going to K since 2006 as a 3 year old kindergardener! He is now in Grade 1 and loves his school life! It7s a bargain for a int. school. PM me and I'll give you more details (I'd rather not put them up for all to see).


----------

